# IR2113 Puente H MOSFET



## prometeo01091991 (Feb 1, 2015)

Buenos dias, buscando en el foro y en internet encontré temas y documentos sobre este integrado, y este circuito, asi que me di a la tarea de construir mi propio puente H en base a esos diseños. El problema es que no trabaja bien, al parecer como que se activa Q1 y Q3 al mismo tiempo. Ignoro si me haga falta algún otro componente en mi circuito, si sea un problema debido al voltaje utilizado, o a que se deba.

Opero el puente con un PWM de 30khz, y el motor a 100 Vcd, a la hora de operar,  pareciera como que el motor fuese a pasos (sin serlo) aunque tenga el duty cycle al 100% y el motor sin carga.

Ya en este punto tuve que quitar las resistencias de 1k del pcb, porque generaban problemas en mi fuente de 15V, de igual forma, pero al poco tiempo se quemaron los mosfet 1 y 2 

No se si alguien ya haya trabajado este circuito y estos voltajes y me pueda recomendar algo. 

De ante mano, gracias.


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 1, 2015)

debes tener mucho cuidad cuando accionas el puente H con esa configuracion. Cuando se hace el cambio de flanco en las señales de driveo, por un breve instante se accionan ambos mosfet de un medio puente, eso es muy malo (corto circuito).

Para ello es imperativo usar un Lock Anti-Phase drive junto con un deadtime entre las 2 señales del pwm, esto ultimo es lo importantismo ya que evita el encedido de los mosfet en un mismo medio puente.

te dejo un link muy bueno con informacion de h bridges. 
http://modularcircuits.tantosonline.com/blog/articles/h-bridge-secrets/lock-anti-phase-drive/

Yo he trabajado con circuitos similares y de alta potencia. Siempre coloca un capacitor de 100uF,25v entre 15v y gnd, y otro capacitor de 100uF, 150v entre tus 100v y gnd. Asegurate tener siempre un buen margen de error en los voltajes de los capacitores. 

las resistencias de 1k son opcionales, antes de quitarlas primero prueba agregar el cap de 100uF.


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mil gracias hermano, en verdad estaba sumamente perdido, voy a rehacer mi circuito en base a tus consejos y a leer el articulo, cualquier duda me podrías aconsejar un poco mas? si no es mucha molestia


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ya le di una hojeada a la información, y, por lo que entiendo hay que darle un tiempo de descarga a las bobinas del motor, antes de cambiar el sentido de giro, lo mantendré en consideración para el programa . 

De igual forma el evitar que entren las 2 faces al mismo tiempo, como dijiste, ya que un corto a ese voltaje seria horrible . 

En cuanto a los condensadores, si pensé eso, y metí uno enorme, de 4700uf justo en la salida de la fuente de 15V, aunque no considere uno en la entrada al motor, ya que mi misma fuente tiene muy buenos condensadores en la salida, pero no esta de mas hacer la prueba.

Creo que hizo falta mencionar algunos datos arriba; solo conecte un PWM en un canal, y aun así se comportaba como si fuera un motor a pasos. De hecho cuando operaba el PWM, dentro de la placa del driver,  mi circuito de control (un pic18f4550 en un proto) se trababa por un momento, dejaban de funcionar, por mas que variara el duty con el potenciometro, no cambiaba en el LCD hasta que desconectaba el PWM de la placa del driver. 

Ambos circuitos, comparten la fuente conmutada de 15V y van referenciados al mismo GND, junto a la de 100V. Cres que haya algún problema con ello? 

Hice algunas modificaciones al circuito, no se si le podrías echar un ojo.


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 2, 2015)

vi que agregaste los diodos y aumentaste a 10k las resistencias.

Estas usando diodos rectificadores de 60hz. yo nunca los he usado para estos circuitos. Te recomiendo que uses diodos rapidos de buen voltaje. La serie MUR tiene buenos diodos para ello. Por ejemplo, yo he utilizado el MUR480 en varios circuitos y nunca he tenido problemas. Es un tanto grande el empaque, pero son confiables.

Tambien te aconsejo que uses GND diferentes para tu circuito con pic y lcd. Aisla el control digital de la parte de potencia. El GND de 15v y 100v si es el mismo. para acoplar la señal del pic al ir2113 usa un opto rapido como el 6n137 o similares. En teoria se puede usar la misma tierra, pero para que pruebes y protejas a tu pic y pantalla, mejor aislalo.

Para probar giro en un sentido, conecta un HIN y LIN (medio puente) a GND y trabaja con el otro.
Juega un poco con la frecuencia, prueba una menor. He visto casos en las que el motor trabajaba fenomenal a 5khz, pero cuando subía la frecuencia sobre 16khz (para evitar el zumbido) no funcionaba igual. Obviamente no exageres, no lo bajes mucho. Minimo 5khz.

Por ultimo revisa bien tu circuito, si es en protoboard o pcb. Revisa bien cada cable o cada pista, nunca falta por ahi un lapsus brutus. 

si tienes osciloscopio entonces te puedo dar otros tips, donde medir y exactamente que es lo que debe aparecer.


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Feb 2, 2015)

Conseguiré las piezas, armare el circuito y te comento como van las cosas, y si cuento con un osciloscopio .

Respecto a los MUR480 son para la parte de potencia no? Los que agregue al motor? De ser asi, me recomiendas los RGP15J para esta parte? 

Si no conecto las tierras, cres que trabaje? O hay alguna forma de conectarlas pero que queden aisladas? por ahí había leído que con una ferrita, pero ignoro si realmente trabaje.

Para la parte de control, me recomiendas los diodos 1N4148? Y para el diodo que va en la entrada de 15V, me recomiendas el RGP15J?

Encontre un puente H de un articulo en Internet, y vi algo que me llamo la atención, y es que le puso zener's, te adjunto el articulo 

En verdad, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, hay muy poca inf. en Internet respecto a este circuito.


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 2, 2015)

Reemplaza los diodos 1n400x por el mur. Los 1n4148 están bien. Para alimentar tu circuito digital usa 3 baterías AAA o una de 9 voltios con regulador (poco eficiente, pero para pruebas, normal)


Edito:
El diodo mur puedes reemplazarlo por el diodo que propones RGP15J, acabo de leer el datasheet


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Feb 2, 2015)

Mil gracias por echarle un ojo, y por los consejos en verdad agradezco tu tiempo.

Estuve pensando respecto a los diodos Zener que muestra el articulo PWM industrial, porque seme hace muy raro que mis MOSFET se fundieran, no trabajaron en sobre voltajes, ni en sobre corriente, el motor no llega a tanta corriente en el arranque, lo único que se me ocurre es que la descarga de la bobina del motor se haya ido contra la fuente de 15 y esta descargara un sobre voltaje al circuito, cres que sea bueno meterlos? y de ser asi, cres q con 1/2 W cumplan su trabajo?

Disculpa tantas preguntas, pero es mejor estar seguro antes de quemar mas cosas :s

*Modificación del mensaje*

Modifique el archivo, agregando todas las consideraciones, que me diste y las que tome del PWM industrial. Tengo duda en la parte de este opto, ya que nuca lo he utilizado, tome el circuito en base a las consideraciones de la hoja de datos que también adjunto a este mensaje, no se si tu que lo haz utilizado me podrías decir si tengo algo mal ahí (resistencias R11,R12,R6,R5, salida a las not, conexion etc.). 

De igual forma, aunque los puese,* tengo duda en los Zener, si no meterán la descarga de la bobina del motor al mosfet o que se yo.*


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 3, 2015)

esos zener estan de más. si se colocan en esa posicion lo que hacen es _clippear_ la señal de entrada a los mosfet. Y, dado ese propósito, yo utilizaría en lugar de los zener unos diodos schottky comunes como el 1n5819.

El circuito de clipping se usa mucho internamente a circuitos digitales para proteger las entradas de sobrevoltajes o voltajes negativos.

Yo nunca he tenido necesidad de usarlos, aunque si he visto que colocan el zener en algunos esquemáticos. Si crees que el voltaje GS en tus mosfet se va a pasar de 20V, entonces el zener que va de G a S los salvará (ya que veras que saldra humo de ellos y apagaras todo  ). el que va de G a fuente si está por gusto.


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mil gracias por el dato, la verdad no tenia ni idea del nombre de su función. Creo que los dejare por si las dudas.

Disculpa, respecto a los opto, el circuito es el adecuado?

tendré que pedir los opto fuera de la ciudad, en cuanto lleguen armare los circuitos y subiré mis resultados.


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Feb 10, 2015)

Buenas noches, finalmente llegaron las piezas y conecte el dia de ayer, finalmente me decidí por usar una conexion full bridge, para evitar los tiempos muertos.

De igual forma decidí no conectar los zener (mientras realizo las pruebas en la protoboard), tengo todo conectado tal cual en el esquema de arriba, solo que en full bridge. 

Todo esta bien conectado, lo he comprobado muchas veces, mando los disparos de acuerdo a al datasheet del PIC18F4550,* pag. 157* (lo estuve probando sin el voltaje del motor, solo para probar que si se den los disparos al mosfet) y nada, veo en el osciloscopio como llega el disparo  del PWM en Q2 y Q4 pero Q1 y Q3 jamas se activan, solo cuando desconecto la entrada de "Lo in" ya sea de Q2 o Q4 es que finalmente puedo ver el disparo de Q1 o Q3, (*en Hi out del IR2113*) y eso es porque se aprecia como si se cargara algun condensador hasta llegar al estado alto. Así que decidí hacer la prueba, conecte un motor pequeño con poco voltaje (*16V misma fuente q ocupo para el disparo de los mosfe*t) y siguió igual. De modo que no tengo idea de que hacer .... Sabras de casualidad que pase o como solucionarlo?

*Adjunto el codigo del PIC es en CCS  
*

```
#include <18F4550.h>
#fuses XT,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,CPUDIV1,MCLR
#DEVICE ADC=10       
#use delay(clock=4000000)
//#define LCD_DATA_PORT getenv("SFR:PORTB")
//#include <lcd.c>
#use fast_io(a)
#use fast_io(c)
#use fast_io(d)

//unsigned int16 valor;
unsigned int16 ad;

void main (void){
  
   set_tris_a(0xFF);
   set_tris_c(0x00);
   set_tris_d(0x00);
   output_c(0x00);   
   output_d(0x00);
      
   setup_adc_ports(AN0|VSS_VDD);
   setup_adc(ADC_CLOCK_DIV_64);
   setup_timer_2(t2_div_by_1,199,1);
   setup_ccp1(CCP_PWM_FULL_BRIDGE | CCP_PWM_H_H);
   set_pwm1_duty(0);
   set_adc_channel(0);
   delay_us(20);
   //lcd_init();

   while(true){
      ad=read_adc();
      //valor=ad*800.0/1023.0;               //800 es el 100%, porque pr2=199, Dutymax= (pr2+1)*4
      if ((ad > 500) & (ad < 524)){         
         set_pwm1_duty(0);
      }
      else if (ad <= 500){
         setup_ccp1(CCP_PWM_FULL_BRIDGE_REV | CCP_PWM_H_H);
         ad = 512 - ad;
         //ad= (unsigned int16) ad/512*800;
         set_pwm1_duty(ad);
      }
      else if (ad >= 530){
         setup_ccp1(CCP_PWM_FULL_BRIDGE | CCP_PWM_H_H);
         ad = ad - 512;
         //ad= (unsigned int16) ad/512*800;
         set_pwm1_duty(ad);
      }
            
      //lcd_gotoxy(1,1);                     // se posiciona en la primera linea del lcd
      //printf(lcd_putc,"AD:%5lu",ad);       // muestra el valor convertido analogo/digital leido de AN0
      //lcd_gotoxy(1,2);                     // posicionando en linea 2 del lcd    
      //printf(lcd_putc,"duty:%5lu",valor);
      //delay_ms(50);
      delay_ms(500);
   }
   
}
```


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 12, 2015)

Formas de onda de disparo a la salida del pic???


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Feb 12, 2015)

cuadradas, y del opto cuadradas en fase, de acuerdo a la forma de disparo de FULL BRIDGE que muestra la hoja de datos del pic, pero creo q ya encontré el problema, es un circuito que sele tiene que agregar que se llama BOMBA DE CARGA con un 7555, voy a probarlo mañana (porq acabo de comprar las piezas para hacerla) y publico mis resultados, de correr como quiero, subiré un aporte con todo completo, porq no hay información completa  en el foro, respecto a este circuito


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 16, 2015)

Ahí te adjunto una imagen de como deben de ser las señales en los gate de los MOSFET. En A y B la amplitud debe ser vdd+12 del bootstrap. En C y D debe ser solo el 12 de la alimentación del driver. (Aunque creo que tu estas usando 15v)

Espero q la imagen salga nítida, la tome con mi celular


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Feb 18, 2015)

disculpa, según entiendo de tu diagrama, a y d se activan al mismo tiempo, por un periodo de tiempo determinado y se apagan por un tiempo x (tiempo muerto), para volver a encender. Disculpa, haz hecho el control en full bridge con bomba de carga?  Ocupando este tipo de disparos que muestro en la imagen?

Es que tengo un problema en esta configuración, si conecto 5V e la parte de 200 trabaja de lujo, pero tan pronto meto un voltaje mayor, mi bomba de carga deja de trabajar.... la verdad no entiendo porque haga eso ... Mañana voy a intentar con tu secuencia de disparo, pero no se que pase


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 19, 2015)

la cuestion es que en tu diagrama inicial tu amarraste las entradas del ir2113 el hin1 con el lin2 y el lin1 y el hin2.

de ahi el porque A y D se activan al mismo tiempo. 

No se para que has puesto esa bomba de carga, el ir2113 con el diodo D1 y el capacitor C1 (y lo mismo para el otro lado) ya forman una bomba de carga, encontraras mas informacion si buscas "high side mosfet driver" y "*bootstrap*".







cuando pruebes mi diagrama ten mucho cuidad con activar A y C o B y D al mismo tiempo ya que generas un corto circuito. 

Si trabajas con el lock anti phase drive y estan unidos los pines hin1-lin2 y el hin2-lin1 entonces solo tienes 2 señales de control. Si estas señales las conectas a las entradas de un 7408 (compuerta AND) y la salida la conectas al pin SD. Voilá, tienes proteccion anti corto circuitos por alguna equivocacion que tengas con las señales de control.


----------



## kiwhilario (Feb 27, 2015)

en que quedó esto prometeo. Pudiste resolver tus problemas con el IR2113?


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Feb 28, 2015)

en modo full bridge si, haciendo unas cuantas modificaciones al circuito, pues lo que dice la App note AN-97 sobre la bomba de carga, a mi, en lo personal no me sirvió, ni tampoco el condensador de la zona baja, pues trabajaba genial en bajos voltajes, pero al meterle voltajes arriba de 7V, de detenía de golpe, solo al hacer un pequeño arreglo que seme ocurrió con el 7555, para imitar un Half- bridge, es que me funciono, pero quiero hacer unas pruebas con el 7555 antes de subir todo ... Sobre la frecuencia máxima y el rendimiento del motor con este arreglo . cuando tenga todo, placa trabajando, unos cuantos cálculos y circuito trabajando al 100% subiré la inf. Espero que a mas tardar por el viernes (ando algo corto de $ en este momento  )
*
Por cierto, en verdad quiero darte las gracias, pues ni seme hubiera pasado por la cabeza lo del 7555 de no haber sido por tu dibujo de la secuencia de disparos .*


----------



## andresf87 (Oct 28, 2015)

prometeo01091991 dijo:


> en modo full bridge si, haciendo unas cuantas modificaciones al circuito, pues lo que dice la App note AN-97 sobre la bomba de carga, a mi, en lo personal no me sirvió, ni tampoco el condensador de la zona baja, pues trabajaba genial en bajos voltajes, pero al meterle voltajes arriba de 7V, de detenía de golpe, solo al hacer un pequeño arreglo que seme ocurrió con el 7555, para imitar un Half- bridge, es que me funciono, pero quiero hacer unas pruebas con el 7555 antes de subir todo ... Sobre la frecuencia máxima y el rendimiento del motor con este arreglo . cuando tenga todo, placa trabajando, unos cuantos cálculos y circuito trabajando al 100% subiré la inf. Espero que a mas tardar por el viernes (ando algo corto de $ en este momento  )
> *
> Por cierto, en verdad quiero darte las gracias, pues ni seme hubiera pasado por la cabeza lo del 7555 de no haber sido por tu dibujo de la secuencia de disparos .*



Hola prometeo01091991, pudiste al final hacerlo funcionar en full bridge?

Gracias 
Saludos!


----------



## prometeo01091991 (Nov 4, 2015)

si me funciono, aunque parece ensayo y error, hay que cuidar mucho el tamaño del condensador que abre la zona alta 22uf como recomiendan muchos, es muy grande, igualmente la frecuencia de trabajo del motor, no debe de ser muy alta. La bomba de carga no me funciono, debido al 7555 que use,que era philips y con un zener de 15V y esa resistencia de 100K daba algo asi como 15.9V y mi 7555 no trabajaba, cuando le puse un zener de 12V y reduje esa resistencia trabajo la bomba de carga, pero solo hasta 7Khz arriba de eso no trabaja bien y con 7khz es molesto el ruido. Y si modifico el arreglo del 7555 para mas frecuencia hay que reducir el condensador de la bomba de carga, y jugar hasta que se ajusten. Asi que al final es un gorro. yo me quite de lios y use un 7555 a la entrada alta del ir2113 el cual se acciona por un 2n2222A atravez del pic, lo setie en 80KHz con duty del 95% y trabaje la zona baja con 30Khz. Debido a la frecuencia, no es necesario un condensador grande en la zona alta del puente, con 1uf me basto, si se lo pones muy grande, el motor se tironea, como que prende y apaga. Recuerda que este condensador debe de ser algo asi como 25V mas que el voltaje de alimentación del motor. Y el duty de tu micro, el que va a la zona baja no debe de ser mayor al 90%, o también se va a tironear.


----------

